# face time



## branche jostte (28 Décembre 2019)

voici ma question j'ai un iphone6 et je n'ai pas de sonnerie lors d'un appel entant de FaceTime ?? j'ai vérifié tous les réglages mais voila rien ne va, merci de m'aider je ne comprends rien


----------

